# cute little fat baby bellies lol



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

I try and watch the TV but miss so much because I can't stop looking at the puppies they are just too cute either playing like little gremlins or just sleeping.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

OMGosh!!! That is the cutest pic!!! :love7:


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Maybe someone can answer, I see one of your pups has a white mark on it's forehead, I thought my Gretel was special having the little heart on her head but I know Dahlia has it too and I see it on one of your babies, what's it called?

Also, i'd get 0 tv watching done, these are adorable!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Awwww....they are so stinking cute!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

So cute! I think I counted 7??


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

Amandarose531 said:


> Maybe someone can answer, I see one of your pups has a white mark on it's forehead, I thought my Gretel was special having the little heart on her head but I know Dahlia has it too and I see it on one of your babies, what's it called?
> 
> Also, i'd get 0 tv watching done, these are adorable!


do you mean the little one in the middle with a fleck of white on his forehead, it's just a white flicker of fur. Actually that's my little favourite who falls asleep when I kiss his little neck and I am so smitten with him lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

It's called a blaze.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Amandarose531 said:


> Maybe someone can answer, I see one of your pups has a white mark on it's forehead, I thought my Gretel was special having the little heart on her head but I know Dahlia has it too and I see it on one of your babies, what's it called?
> 
> Also, i'd get 0 tv watching done, these are adorable!


Fiddle has the heart on her fore head too!!!


Its less visible now tho


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

angelbaby said:


> So cute! I think I counted 7??


yes 7.
6 from one litter 
1 tiny boy older but still here from an earlier litter going to his new home later this week


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

TLI said:


> It's called a blaze.


its hardly big enough to be a blaze


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

mad dog woman said:


> yes 7.
> 6 from one litter
> 1 tiny boy older but still here from an earlier litter going to his new home later this week


aww just making sure I could see them all, congrats they are all beautiful


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

mad dog woman said:


> its hardly big enough to be a blaze


I was talking about Dahlia's.  Someone asked what they are called.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awwww look at them all. I'll have ermmmm that one, and that one and errr that one, that one , that one, ermmmm let me see, err that one andddd that one. Ok. I'll collect next week. Hahaha 

Too cute x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh i just want to kiss all those chubby pink bellies!!
I would sit and watch them all day too, they are amazing! x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Super cute! They look so content.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG these chi pups are sweet!!
That was a big litter.

Its cool how some of our chis colors change.
When I bought Dahlia she was almost white.
Then slowly her color changed to cream and her blaze appeared.
It was a cute surprize!!


----------



## Neve38 (Dec 26, 2009)

I love that picture, all those little legs sticking up in the air lol.

Joy xx


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG... I love that pic!! so many cute little baby bellies!!!!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aww so cute.I just love puppies.Nomo's momma had seven puppies too.


----------



## Charleen (Oct 10, 2010)

How very cute! I had no idea that a Chi would have that many puppies!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww...............They're so precious and stinking cute!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

How sweet are they! I just want to give them all kisses!


----------



## kryzif (Jul 28, 2010)

6 puppies from one litter?!?!?! CONGRATS! 

They really are all so cute! I would never get anything done lol


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

That is precious....they are so cute when they all huddle together with little feet, heads and butts turned this way and that! OMG I just want to kiss every little pink belly....love them


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

kryzif said:


> 6 puppies from one litter?!?!?! CONGRATS!
> 
> They really are all so cute! I would never get anything done lol


yes it was a surprise to us too as this was Hobbits third litter and she only had 3 previously. I would not have had the two litters together from choice but as Hobbits seasons are so rare I had to mate her or she may not have had another season for 12 or 14 months making her 5 years old and too old for another litter and as we were hoping for a nice one to show from her it was done. It was very hard work with 2 litters and Hobbit didn't cope well with 6 pups so we started weaning at 2 and a half weeks. Having said all that they are gorgeous puppies and well worth the hard work.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I just have to look at this pic before going to work.... puts me in a wonderful mood.... gonna make it my desktop pic....lol


got anymore baby belly pics?  how bout a Video of all of them...


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

jan896 said:


> I just have to look at this pic before going to work.... puts me in a wonderful mood.... gonna make it my desktop pic....lol
> 
> 
> got anymore baby belly pics?  how bout a Video of all of them...


aww thank you I would love to take a video of them but don't have the know-how lol x


----------



## indyco (Oct 25, 2010)

OMG what a big litter.How many is there? i counted 7. I only had 2 last time. I see you live very near me, I am in Dorset x


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

omg i wouldnt be able to get anything done i would be watching them all day lol


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

Phew!... to many adorable bellies in one place LOL


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

indyco said:


> OMG what a big litter.How many is there? i counted 7. I only had 2 last time. I see you live very near me, I am in Dorset x


7 in the bed but a litter of 6 and 1 extra lol x


----------

